# LEM Big Bite Grinder Issue?



## Buf

Hi all,

I just bought a new LEM #8 BB Grinder, it is a beast. While grinding some venison and pork I noticed it began a rotational squeak noise, nothing serious but still annoying. After grinding and then stuffing through it (snack sticks) I removed the auger to clean it and noticed the portion where the auger flight meets the splined hub had meat stuck to it. Upon touching it it was hot enough to burn my fingers, the meat was actually dried to it from the heat. The break down shows that auger goes into a jack shaft gear and isn't directly tied to anything producing heat such as the motor. Is it more likely that I over tightened the retaining ring or that there might be an issue? The next stuffing I used the stuffing plate and ground the meat separately, it was still warm but not scalding hot. I also just contacted LEM but thought I'd see if anyone here has any experience.

Thanks!


----------



## SonnyE

Sounds like the flight of the auger is dragging against the chamber it runs in. So it gets hot from the steel on steel friction.
LEM will likely offer a fix for it.
After cleaning the unit properly, it may well become a Non-problem.
Anytime a machine begins to 'talk' to you, stop, open it up, and find the reason.
Continuing to use it is what caused the heating, which can do more damage.


----------



## Buf

SonnyE said:


> Sounds like the flight of the auger is dragging against the chamber it runs in. So it gets hot from the steel on steel friction.
> LEM will likely offer a fix for it.
> After cleaning the unit properly, it may well become a Non-problem.
> Anytime a machine begins to 'talk' to you, stop, open it up, and find the reason.
> Continuing to use it is what caused the heating, which can do more damage.


I inspected the auger and housing and there are no witness marks anywhere, and the auger freely slides in and out even without the pull tool.


----------



## bassman

Buf said:


> I inspected the auger and housing and there are no witness marks anywhere, and the auger freely slides in and out even without the pull tool.



Are you sure you had the nylon washer on the rear shaft of the auger?


----------



## Buf

bassman said:


> Are you sure you had the nylon washer on the rear shaft of the auger?


Well, I'm reasonably sure. Everything was assembled and all I did was slide the auger, knife and plate in. The urser manual could be more detailed, but it seemed like the bushing it specified be in place, was. Still, another good thing to double check. Thank you!


----------



## tropics

Did you lube it?
Richie


----------



## Buf

tropics said:


> Did you lube it?
> Richie


I'm not sure there is a place to lube the auger. It merely sits in the splined hub and rotates.


----------



## SonnyE

Buf said:


> I'm not sure there is a place to lube the auger. It merely sits in the splined hub and rotates.



If you spray it (the auger) with cooking spray (Canola oil, for example. Or wipe with Peanut Oil) the meat would have less affinity for sticking as it is sheared and augured to the cutting plate.
Won't hurt the meat, but helps the machine work.


----------



## tropics

Buf said:


> I'm not sure there is a place to lube the auger. It merely sits in the splined hub and rotates.


You use a food grade lube on the back were the bushings are an on the plate were the blade comes in contact,anything that will prevent friction gets lubed.
Richie


----------



## daveomak

I lube all metal to metal surfaces before and after use and cleaning....  I even lube the bushing where the auger slides in...  I use Crisco..  I lube the auger screw, the cutting blade, the plate with holes in it...   My grinder started making a weird noise from the motor end..  I took it apart and relubed the gears....
Remember, folks that put this cheap stuff together, probably can't read...   It's cheap insurance to take the extra steps to try and make it last....


----------



## Buf

daveomak said:


> I lube all metal to metal surfaces before and after use and cleaning....  I even lube the bushing where the auger slides in...  I use Crisco..  I lube the auger screw, the cutting blade, the plate with holes in it...   My grinder started making a weird noise from the motor end..  I took it apart and relubed the gears....
> Remember, folks that put this cheap stuff together, probably can't read...   It's cheap insurance to take the extra steps to try and make it last....


You make a great point! I believe LEM to be a quality company, but they are also still humans. I think I'll do exactly as you suggest! The unit cannot be very difficult to pop apart and apply some lube.


----------



## bdskelly

daveomak said:


> I lube all metal to metal surfaces before and after use and cleaning....  I even lube the bushing where the auger slides in...  I use Crisco..  I lube the auger screw, the cutting blade, the plate with holes in it...   My grinder started making a weird noise from the motor end..  I took it apart and relubed the gears....
> Remember, folks that put this cheap stuff together, probably can't read...   It's cheap insurance to take the extra steps to try and make it last....


Like my good friend says.  Lube is your friend. LEM sells a large can of  spray lube.  It’s pricey. But a little goes along way. I’ve had the same can for years.


----------



## indaswamp

I like the crisco idea....been using peanut oil for years.


----------



## daveomak

Peanut oil dries out and gets really gummy, and screws stuff up.....


----------

